# recuperador de graves? epicentro



## lamakinita (May 4, 2008)

Hola saludos a todos spy nuevo en esto y queisiera información sobre lo que comunmente llaman apicentro o recuperador de graves, y si alguien tiene un diagrama para armar alguno se los agradeceria. saludos


----------



## chalimixster (May 5, 2008)

hola k tal como estan todos los foreros¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡...........bueno aprovechando k habrieron este tema...bueno..me surgio una duda... un epicentro que no es igual o lo mismo que un crossover?¡¡¡...bueno esa es mi duda..


gracias por sus respuestas?¡¡¡


----------



## capitanp (May 6, 2008)

un generador de subarmonicos?


----------

